
Breakthrough in Nuclear Fusion? – Prof. Dennis Whyte (2016) - panax
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkpqA8yG9T4
======
maxharris
This is _the_ future of energy - nothing else comes close.

I got excited about it this spring, and I don't understand why this isn't
getting more attention and funding. This is all coming from MIT, not the
ramblings of some random crank:

[http://web.mit.edu/nse/people/faculty/whyte.html](http://web.mit.edu/nse/people/faculty/whyte.html)

~~~
panax
There is also an excellent presentation from one of the post docs

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0KuAx1COEk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0KuAx1COEk)

The approach and physics are well established. This seems like the quickest
way to break the net power gain barrier with the lowest risk and lowest cost
today and will allow individual labs and entrepreneurs to iterate on the
implementation and engineering much more rapidly.

